# Woot has a Firman 3000/3300 watt inverter generator for $600



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Best price I could find was Amazon for $837, only one review but was good. $600 + tax + $5 shipping, not too shabby, I hope. *Anyone with info???*
https://tools.woot.com/offers/whisper-series-3000-3300-inverter-generator?ref=w_cnt_gw_zlm_bs_12


----------

